# Craftbrewer Yeast Nutrient - Gluten Free?



## potof4x (13/9/10)

I am brewing a gluten free for my partners brother.

Anyone know if the repackaged CB yeast nutrient is Gluten Free? or the product name so I can research further?

Tried the A/H Craftbrewer number to no avail.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/10)

this time of day Ross is probably on his way over to the pub shop. Try there.


----------



## potof4x (13/9/10)

BribieG said:


> this time of day Ross is probably on his way over to the pub shop. Try there.




Will do BribieG thanks. Done some searching which suggested craftbrewer sell Bintani yeast nutrient. Called them and confirmed their 
product _is _gluten free. If i can confirm with Ross that is what Craftbrewer sell, i am away

Cheers

Rob


----------



## potof4x (13/9/10)

potof4x said:


> Will do BribieG thanks. Done some searching which suggested craftbrewer sell Bintani yeast nutrient. Called them and confirmed their
> product _is _gluten free. If i can confirm with Ross that is what Craftbrewer sell, i am away
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Have contacted Ross and can confirm the Bintani yeast nutrient CB sells is gluten free. 

Hope some body else gets use from this otherwise useless thread, in which I answered my own question....


----------



## Tarlo (20/9/10)

Just had a question, what other ingredients are going into this GF beer?


----------



## potof4x (30/9/10)

Tarlo said:


> Just had a question, what other ingredients are going into this GF beer?



Here are the recipes Tarlo...

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 27.80 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 4.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Liquid Sorghum Extract (Briess) (4.0 SRM) Extract 81.16 % 
15.00 gm Magnum [13.10 %] (60 min) Hops 23.6 IBU 
6.00 gm Saaz [3.70 %] (15 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
6.00 gm Saaz [3.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.65 kg Honey (1.0 SRM) Sugar 18.84 % 
2 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Notes:
------
Add the honey at boil flameout.
Pasturise 100gm honey and add when kegging. 

*OZ Pale Ale GF* (Australian Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (P): 9.5
Colour (SRM): 4.0 (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 17.5 (Average)

100% Sorghum Extract

0.8 g/L Cluster (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Cluster (5.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Cluster (5.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Polyclar @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------

